
The inner experience of time – a wide range of perception models reviewed (2009) - cel1ne
http://rstb.royalsocietypublishing.org/content/364/1525/1955#ref-list-1
======
cel1ne
PDF:
[http://rstb.royalsocietypublishing.org/content/364/1525/1955...](http://rstb.royalsocietypublishing.org/content/364/1525/1955.full.pdf)

